# Monark Silver King info requested.



## slacker (Apr 7, 2009)

I just found this Monark Silver King frame. I have browsed several threads, but haven't been able to nail the correct year. I haven't seen any bikes with the windowed lug frame. 

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Apr 7, 2009)

I couldn't tell you the year but that is one sweet frame. i really am getting to like these.


----------



## AntonyR (Apr 7, 2009)

1935. And in 1936 the frame filled in the windows, changed the headbadge, the chainring, and lost the chainguard on boys' models, which are the most obvious things.


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 7, 2009)

What Anthony said...I have a copy of the press release showing it as a one year only frame, introduced in late 34 as a 35 model.


----------



## ace (Apr 7, 2009)

*'35 silverking*

This is an original first year silverking. even the grip-well grips and og mud flap. good luck finding parts!!!


----------



## slacker (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks again for the speedy ID work. First year, huh?



ace said:


> This is an original first year silverking. even the grip-well grips and og mud flap. good luck finding parts!!!




Parts schmarts!  

I don't plan on restoring it, I plan on _Rat Rodding_ it. I have seen a couple amazing customs built on this frame, and thought I'd give it a shot. I will have a thread on it over at Rat Rod Bikes. I know a few of you make it over there.

I will stop back here for some build tips, however. This place is amazing!


----------

